# Changement pâte thermique MBP



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour tous le monde , voilà j'ai fait le changement de la pâte thermique de mon MBP 17" et je voulais vous montrer que ce n'était pas si difficile et bénéfique pour la longévité de votre Mac .Le changement de la pâte thermique par de l'Artic Silver 5 avait déjà était faite lors de son achat en Juin , mais voulant tester une autre de qualité supérieur qui est la Gelid GC Extreme .





Outil utiliser pour l'intervention 
.petit tournevis plat 
.petit  tournevis cruciforme
.un torx de 7
.une brosse à dent souple 
.de l'alcool à 90° 
.la pâte thermique de votre choix 
.une petite spatule en plastique
.du sopalin





Pour le démontage du couvercle du dessous il y a beaucoup de tuto sur internet , je passe cette étape , une fois ouvert débrancher la batterie et vider votre carte mère de tout courant électrique et statique en appuyant pendant 30 seconde sur le bouton power 





Maintenant il faut enlever la carte mère , les ventilateurs et prendre bien soin d'enlever les connecteur à l'aide de la spatule en plastique , voilà mon MBP à l'ouverture du couvercle 













On va voir l'état de l'ancienne pâte thermique après 4 bon mois d'utilisation 









Nettoyé l'ancienne pâte thermique avec de l'alcool et du sopalin , avec la brosse à dent enlever les poussière qui se dissimule entre les composants , les ventilateur ou faite le avec un bombe anti soupière.
Vous êtes prêt à poser la nouvelle pâte thermique et procédé au remontage de votre carte mère 









Rebrancher le connecteur de votre batterie , reposer le couvercle , brancher le Magsafe à votre MBP et il s'allumera tout seul , Voilà vous avait encore prolongé la durée de vie de votre MBP .
Je vous met une liste des pâte thermique et leur classement suivant leur qualité thermique


----------



## l4crim (18 Octobre 2015)

Pas mal 

Juste une question, pourquoi avoir changé de pâte thermique après uniquement 4 mois d'utilisation? C'est vraiment juste pour tester la qualité d'une autre pâte thermique?
L'idéal est de la changer tout les ans d'après moi. Après si t'aimes bidouiller pas de soucis


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2015)

T'es pas un peu maso sur les bords, car changer la pâte thermique seulement après 4 mois, faut être aussi un peu parano ?

Je comprendrais encore qu'on le fasse dans la mesure ou le processeur est un i7 avec utilisation de logiciels sollicitant énormément ce dernier, du genre logiciel de 3D ou de montage vidéo genre FCPX.

Mais là, je me demande comment tu peux justifier ce changement, mais comment tu peux quantifier que ce sera un plus ?


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

Je sait que ce n'ai pas justifié après seulement 4 mois , mais je voulait absolument tester la Gelid par rapport à l'Artic Silver 5 et montrer pour ceux qui voudrait le faire que c'est faisable


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2015)

Tu portes bien ton pseudo  mais quand même


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2015)

dis donc! tu tartines la pâte thermique façon Nutella, toi!
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très bon d'en mettre autant...

La pâte doit uniquement combler les micro porosités et imperfections des surfaces en contact. Elle ne doit pas empêcher le contact "naturel" entre les surfaces qui ont une conductivité supérieure à n'importe laquelle des pâtes thermiques.

Si on en met trop et que les surfaces ne sont plus en contact direct, la conductivité finale est moins bonne!

Attention également à la conductivité électrique de la pâte utilisée. En en mettant trop, elle déborde et peu causer des courts circuits


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> dis donc! tu tartines la pâte thermique façon Nutella, toi!
> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très bon d'en mettre autant...
> 
> La pâte doit uniquement combler les micro porosités et imperfections des surfaces en contact. Elle ne doit pas empêcher le contact "naturel" entre les surfaces qui ont une conductivité supérieure à n'importe laquelle des pâtes thermiques.
> ...


C'est un effet d'optique j 'ai appliquer une fine couche , et la Gelid n'est pas conductrice


----------



## l4crim (18 Octobre 2015)

Donc finalement , tu obtiens de meilleurs résultats avec cette pâte thermique ou non ?


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

l4crim a dit:


> Donc finalement , tu obtiens de meilleurs résultats avec cette pâte thermique ou non ?


Voilà une bonne question , j'ai fait le changement de la pâte hier soir et depuis je n'ai pas éteint mon MBP (juste en veille pour la nuit )
et bien par rapport à l'Artic Silver 5 j'ai bien gagner 8°c .


----------



## l4crim (18 Octobre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Voilà une bonne question , j'ai fait le changement de la pâte hier soir et depuis je n'ai pas éteint mon MBP (juste en veille pour la nuit )
> et bien par rapport à l'Artic Silver 5 j'ai bien gagner 8°c .



Pas mal, tu as donc gagné environ 8°C en passant de l'Artic Silver 5 à la Gelid GC Extreme, mais combien as-tu gagné en passant de la pâte thermique d'origine (lors de l'achat du macbook) à la Gelid GC Extreme ?


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

l4crim a dit:


> Pas mal, tu as donc gagné environ 8°C en passant de l'Artic Silver 5 à la Gelid GC Extreme, mais combien as-tu gagné en passant de la pâte thermique d'origine (lors de l'achat du macbook) à la Gelid GC Extreme ?


Je n'ai pas fait le test , dés que je suis rentrer avec mon MBP je l'ai mis en kit pour un gros nettoyage et changement du HDD pas mon ancien SSD


----------



## corinned (18 Octobre 2015)

Pour l'avoir mis en kit , tu l'a effectivement fait . Le remplacement de la pate thermique ne serais peut être pas superflu sur le mien . Je vais y penser . Bon remontage Geekfou


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Octobre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> ou faite le avec un bombe anti soupière.



Eh ben... Je suis toujours impressionné par les gens qui arrivent à faire des trucs comme ça avec leurs ordinateurs, et surtout à les faire redémarrer après.
Chapeau bas.

Sinon, la bombe anti-soupière c'est un truc de geek ? Quelque chose de particulier entre les geeks en général et la soupe, ou c'est juste personnel ?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Octobre 2015)

corinne.dabel a dit:


> Pour l'avoir mis en kit , tu l'a effectivement fait .



Oui, mais sans vouloir faire mon obsessionnel de service, il reste encore quelques petits bouts de trucs dans le châssis, quand même.


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

corinne.dabel a dit:


> Bon remontage Geekfou


Merci mais c'était comme cela quand je l'ai eu il y a 4 mois


----------



## Geekfou (18 Octobre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais sans vouloir faire mon obsessionnel de service, il reste encore quelques petits bouts de trucs dans le châssis, quand même.


Démontage pour gros nettoyage , pas pour disséquer le MBP  , je me suis trompé c'est bombe à air


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (21 Octobre 2015)

> avec un bombe anti soupière.


T'aime pas la soupe ????


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> C'est un effet d'optique j 'ai appliquer une fine couche , et la Gelid n'est pas conductrice


Ah ok... Désolé.  Je trouvais effectivement qu'on voyait une couche bien épaisse 

J'ai préféré réagir car c'est une erreur qui est courante d'en mettre bien épais en se disant que ca améliorera les choses alors qu'on obtient l'effet inverse. 

Mais je vois que tu maîtrises la technique...


----------



## Geekfou (22 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah ok... Désolé.  Je trouvais effectivement qu'on voyait une couche bien épaisse
> 
> J'ai préféré réagir car c'est une erreur qui est courante d'en mettre bien épais en se disant que ca améliorera les choses alors qu'on obtient l'effet inverse.
> 
> Mais je vois que tu maîtrises la technique...


Pas de soucis *r e m y *je suis ouvert à toute critique , on est là pour réagir , échanger nos avis et notre expérience


----------



## Geekfou (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour après un bonne semaine d'utilisation voilà un screen pour la température en utilisation soft


----------



## Kenny31 (6 Novembre 2016)

Salut à toi @Geekfou ,

Je me permets de déterrer ton post car je me questionne également sur un remplacement de la pâte thermique. J'ai le même millésime que toi (debut-2011 ; i7 2,2GHz ; HD6750 1Go ; 16Go de RAM) et la carte mère a été remplacée en Apple Store en Février 2016 (sous extension de garantie sur les modèles défectueux).

Jusqu'a présent j'utilisais mon Mac sur Thunderbolt Display donc la température excessive ne m'a jamais interpellé (du fait de la plus grande surface à afficher). Depuis peu il m'arrive de l'utiliser en déplacement et la température ne diminue pas, comme en témoigne la capture d'écran jointe. Arrivée à une certaine température les ventilateurs s'accélèrent pour descendre jusqu'à 78° environ. EN moyenne je suis à 85° que je sollicite ou non le processeur.

Cette température est-elle normale ? La pâte thermique pourrait-elle être en cause (suite à une mauvaise pose dans le centre de réparation après remplacement de la CM) ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

Effectivement il a chaud ! je suis de moitié pour mon MacBook Pro 2011


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

Une idée sur la cause ? Hormis une pâte thermique mal posée ou usagée, je n'ai pas d'autres pistes =/
Je suis sous 10.12.1 mais j'avais le même soucis sous 10.11


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

nettoyage des ventilateurs et grille de refroidissement


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

sinon relancer Pram et Smc


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

J'ai nettoyé les ventilateurs déjà, pas d'obstruction dans le passage d'air a priori. Je vais tenter le reset =)


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

Question bête peut-être, mais comment savoir si le reset SMC a été effectué correctement ? Pour le reset PRAM je vois bien que mon mac redémarre avec le son de démarrage, mais pour l'autre... J'ai bien suivi la procédure sur le site Apple mais rien ne semble indiquer la bonne mise en ouvre. Y a-t-il un compteur qui se réinitialise ou des fichiers qui se recrée ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

tu as du changement ou les ventilos tournent encore fortement ?


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> tu as du changement ou les ventilos tournent encore fortement ?


Les ventilos ne semblent pas tourner aussi vite qu'avant (je suis toujours sur l'écran intégré et non sur l'écran externe). J'ai bien gagné quelques degrés. Cependant je n'ai que Safari d'ouvert et lorsque je scroll je monte jusqu'à près de 80°. Au repos je suis entre 55° et 65° avec une utilisation du processeur qui ne dépasse pas les 5% à 10%.


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

tu utilises macfan control ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

http://www.crystalidea.com/macs-fan-control


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00021822.html 
voici la pate que tu peux utiliser ! tu gagneras qq degrés


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

Oui j'ai bien ce logiciel aussi et il m'indique la même température de Monity dont j'ai partagé la capture d'écran.
Actuellement je suis à 81° à nouveau et je n'ai toujours que Safari d'ouvert... Je pense que la chute de température était due simplement à l'extinction, il a eu le temps de refroidir mais là il est aussi chaud qu'avant.

Pour la pâte thermique je crois que notre confrère @Geekfou nous en à partagé plus une performante. Mais avant une telle manipulation... J'aimerai être certain de ne pas la changer pour rien. Ca reste délicat et il faut démonter pas mal de choses >_<


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

regarde bien la qualité thermique sur celle -ci tu es à 8,9 ! attention son post date !


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

Je vais me pencher sur cette solution alors. C'est très pénible cette chaleur excessive. Merci pour ton lien !
Autre question, (je m'égare peut être, mais) lors de la présentation des premiers MacBook Pro Retina, Apple ventait la performance de ses nouveaux ventilateurs, beaucoup plus silencieux et également plus performant en terme de refroidissement grâce à ses pales dont l'inclinaisons variait. Ces ventilateurs sont-il adaptables sur des MacBook Pro Superdrive ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

non , j'ai déjà explorer cette solution chaque modele son ventilateur .... je te montrerais plus tard mon système à moi ! je tourne actuellement à 38 degrés sachant que j'ai pas augmenter mes ventilateurs externe ...


----------



## Kenny31 (7 Novembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> non , j'ai déjà explorer cette solution chaque modele son ventilateur .... je te montrerais plus tard mon système à moi ! je tourne actuellement à 38 degrés sachant que j'ai pas augmenter mes ventilateurs externe ...


Ah merci, ça m'intéresse =D 38°C j'en espère pas tant, mais si je peux être à 50°C au repos ça serait déjà un énorme progrès ^^


----------

